# USA's Fleet Fuel Economy Reaches Highest MPG To Date



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Model year 2013 vehicles averaged 24.1 mpg, nearly 5 mpg higher than 2004 levels, climbing 0.5 mpg over 2012.

More...


----------

